# Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!



## Toni1993 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo 
Ich fische eigentlich nur mit selbst gemachten Boilies und habe da auch etwas Erfahrung. Des öfteren Dipe und Powder ich meine Boilies auch! im Moment nehme ich TS Dip und Jenzi Powder.
Ich würde aber auch den Powder und Dip selbst herstellen ... wie geht das ? Ich habe weder rezepte, noch eine Ahnung wie Ich sie machen soll...Ich würde mich über Rezepte und Tipps freuen ! 
Grüß Toni


----------



## BeatleB84 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Kleiner Tip von mir (gerade im Winter): Im Kaufland oder auch anderen Discountern gibt es Tacco-Dips in verschiedenen "Geschmacksrichtungen". Am besten geht (ist meine Erfahrung) der Käse-Dip. Schön kühl halten vor dem dippen, umso länger hälts am Boilie!:vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Hi,

super Tip mit dem Käse Dip....hehe aber keine Chips mit ans Wasser nehmen und alles selber futtern.....hehe


----------



## tarpoon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

benutze mal die boardsuche. zu dem thema wurde in der vergangenheit schon eine menge geschrieben. meiner meinung nach lohnt es aber nicht dips selbst her zu stellen. behalte dir lieber etwas von deiner boilierohmasse über und reicher diese noch etwas an. bewährt haben sich verschiedene liquids, maggi, melasse, fischöle und sogar leberwurst) die so entstandende paste um hookbait oder/und blei geknetet wirkt viel länger als der beste dip...


----------



## Carras (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Hi,

im Chinaladen: Shrimppaste, Austern Soße, Pflaumen Soße, Entenpaste, o .ä.

Kannst natürlich auch Rohe Liquids wie Aminol oder Salimnol und Melasse kaufen, die mit Flavourn, Sweetnern und Extrakten (Fisch, Leber, Algen usw.) anmischen und fertig ist der Dip.

als Pulver: geh in den Supermarkt und kauf Dir ein Päckchen Sofortgelatine (ist Pulverförmig). Mische dann Fischprotein, Leberextrakt, Algenextrakt u.ä. mit dem Gelierpulver an. Fertig. Musst halt die Mischung finden, sonst wird es entweder zu Gelig oder aber es hebt gar nicht.

Ob das viel dünstiger kommt, als fertige Produkte, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Wenn es günstig sein soll,...wirst Du auf die Chinasachen zurück greifen müssen, oder eben Maggi und Co.

Grüßle


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

hallo hier ist mal ein rezept für einen super lockstoff
für die boilies zu dippen u.s.w.#h#h
mann nimmt einen topf 
und macht ihn halber voll
mit frisch gebrühtem kaffe
dann lässt mann es aufkochen
das das wasser langsam im topf verdampfen kann
dann tut man immer wieder zucker in das kochende wasser 
bis es eine dickflüssige masse gibt 
der lockstoff ist echt klasse wenn mann will kann man auch 
noch flavour mit hinein machen
lg


----------



## boile (26. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

hi , 
ich hab mall boilies einfach in ahornhonig 2 tage ein gelegt ,und ich bilde mir ein es hat gut geklapt. mann kann auch noch fischöl in den honig mischen gut durschruhren... mein tipp !!

klebt aber etwas an den fingern ^^ )


----------



## Ulz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

hi
ich hoffe es ist keiner sauer wenn ich das hier frage !!

würde mir gerne wurmboilies machen kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein *flavour *mit wurmgeschmack selbst herstellen kann???
oder wie ich in die boilies den wurmgeschmack am besten rein bekomme?

schonmal danke:vik:


----------



## Schleie! (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

es gibt bloodwormflavour, der wird auch meist in verbindung mit squid und octopus verwendet.


----------



## Ulz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

ok werde ich mal nach ausschau halten 

hast du das zeug schon benutzt?


----------



## Schleie! (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

ne, noch nicht. ich verwende lieber lachs.

silkworm gibts auch fällt mir gerade noch ein.


----------



## schorle (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*



Schleie! schrieb:


> ne, noch nicht. ich verwende lieber lachs.
> 
> silkworm gibts auch fällt mir gerade noch ein.




Oho, da bringst du aber einiges durcheinander. Bloodworms sind Mückenlarven und silkworm ist ein geflochtenes Vorfachmaterial.


----------



## Ulz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Hm ok ne schnur in boilie wird mir nicht viel bringen|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q
ausr es ist das haar :vik:


----------



## Varvio03 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Er hat schon recht mir den Silkworms.Gibt es zwar auch als Vorfachmaterial, aber natürlich gibt es auch Silkworm Boilies.Die haben zwar nichts mit Würmern zu tun aber egal.
Silkworms sind Seidenraupen.

Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

dann war das also doch kein hirngeist, was mir da durch den kopf ging.

aber es gibt nochwas von sensas, nennt sich "Worm". damit haben auch schon einige boilies gemacht.


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*



Ulz schrieb:


> hi
> ich hoffe es ist keiner sauer wenn ich das hier frage !!
> 
> würde mir gerne wurmboilies machen kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein *flavour *mit wurmgeschmack selbst herstellen kann???
> ...



-->guckst du hier: www.superwurm.de


----------



## juli880xd (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Kleiner Tip von mir (gerade im Winter): Im Kaufland oder auch anderen Discountern gibt es Tacco-Dips in verschiedenen "Geschmacksrichtungen". Am besten geht (ist meine Erfahrung) der Käse-Dip. Schön kühl halten vor dem dippen, umso länger hälts am Boilie!:vik:[/QUOTE]

ich habs ausprobiert mit denn taco-dips hat gut geklappt einen 10 pfunder spiegelkarpfen danke#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Megacarp (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Herzlich Willkommen im Board juli880xd


----------



## CarphunterGP (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Hallo zusammen...hat jemand Rezepte fürs Dip herstellen? Zb. auf Alkohol und Öl Basis?Aber auch andere. Was muss hinein...was ist wichtig? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar...


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

ich hab mal in nem Video auf der Fisch und Fang gesehn, die haben ein Dip aus Schnaps und Vanillezucker gemacht...

Ganz einfach an der Kasse im Super Markt stehn so kleine Flaschen Schnaps oder Likör, das in ein Glas kippen und Puderzucker unterrühren, Darin wird der Boilie eingelegt...


----------



## Micha383 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Hmm...
Was zum selbst herstellen.

Da würde ich mal Sirup vorschlagen, welchen man entweder im Supermarkt kauft oder wie auf folgenden Links selber machen kann.

Link 1 (Chefkoch)
Link 2 (Selber-machen)

Die Rezepte dort kann man sicherlich auch noch entsprechend anpassen.

 @Ulz
Warum denn unbedingt Wurm Flavour?
Beim überfliegen von Superwurm ist das 50ml Fläschchen für knapp 5€ untergekommen.
Nuja je nach dem wieviel du davon brauchst wirds doch recht teuer.
Wie wäre es denn wenn du die Würmer selbst mit in den Boilies verarbeitest?
Dann hast du auf jeden fall richtiges Wurm Flavour drin und kommst eventuell sogar billiger weg.
Wenn die Würmer dann noch selbst sammelst, kommst auf jeden fall billiger weg


----------



## reticulatus (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Hi Leute,

umBoilies und Grundfutter/Feederfutter aufzupeppen benutze ich seit geraumen Jahren die ganze Palette der Getränkesirups der Marken TriTop, Mauttner-Markhof, Soda-Club,Monin, diverse Hausmarken der Discounter und Großhändler, Zentis, Menz und Gassner, usw etc, desweiteren natürlich Maggi, Austern-, Fisch- und Squidsoße vom Asiaten und so weiter, auch flüssige Backaromen sind Top.

Als Powder läßt sich alles verwenden, was sich entweder zu Mehl mahlen läßt oder was sich in dieser Form kaufen läßt, eine Möglichkeit wären die diversen Getränkepulver und Backzutaten.

Sirup läßt sich auch selbst ganz einfach herstellen, einfach Wasser mit Zucker 1:1 mischen, aufkochen und mit Aroma vermischen.

Diverse Marmeladen kann man auch ein wenig verflüssigen und diese zum Dippen benutzen, funktioniert auch sehr gut.


----------



## Dennis76 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Dips und Powder selbermachen!*

Moin moin,habe mir gerade aus einem Fischigen Boiliemix mit sehr viel Milchpulver und Gelantinepulver einen Powder-dip Hergestellt,mal sehen ob das funtzt.

Ich werde es euch wissen lassen.

Gruß Dennis


----------

